
Ask HN: Is there a virtual machine for C - elisharobinson
I want to know if there are any Virtual machines in the C standard spec (old or new). I wanted to take a deeper look at how is compilled and executed for different arch
======
wahern
[http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/n1570.pdf](http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/n1570.pdf)

~~~
eesmith
To emphasize wahern's comment, I'll quote from the linked-to document: "The
semantic descriptions in this International Standard describe the behavior of
an abstract machine in which issues of optimization are irrelevant."

